# Solved: Test Network



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have recently made the move from construction management to IT and I have been trying to figure this out for the last 3 days. I want to create a second domain on our network with a single DC and two clients in order to test various GPO's and different software. 

What I have done is taken an older poweredge server and installed Xen Center. I have 3 VM's. 1 running server 2008 R2, the otehr 2 running Win7 64 pro. I dc promo'd the server and added it to a domain called pilkingtontest.com (Our actual domain is pilkingtonanodizing.com). I wanted to make sure that my new DC did not mess with the other domain, and this is where it went south. A lot of things went wrong, machines on the shop floor could not find the AD DC and it was a nightmare. So I got everything all fixed and working again. 

I now have my 3 virtual machines updated and sitting happily doing nothing. Our current network is sitting on 10.10.0.X with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.

My goal is to have just those 3 computers run and not see anyone else or anyone else see them. I want to be able to add DHCP, WSUS, and a print server to the DC without it offering it's services to other computers.

If someone can point me in the right direction, or even give me some search terms. I am very new to the game and the terminology has not yet come so I am having difficulty in finding information on Google for my specific endeavor.

Thanks so much for any help or tips!

-Chris


----------



## Prizzbone (May 25, 2008)

I figured it out. Made an exception in the firewall for 192.168.0.X and gave the server a static IP of 192.168.0.10 and gave the DHCP server a range of 192.168.0.20-30. Configured one NIC to go to the firewall, and the other NIC to point to our Network so I could remotely access the virtual machine.


----------

